# You gotta see this to believe it!



## Capt.Brandon (Feb 11, 2013)

You have to watch this video from yesterday's trip!! Had some clients we met at the Houston fishing show and it was insane! The video is 2min but this went on for hours!!! Click the link!!

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=797435846972048&id=614223805293254

www.reelshotfishing.com


----------



## Capt.Brandon (Feb 11, 2013)

Triples all day!!


----------



## Capt.Brandon (Feb 11, 2013)

The link above only works from your mobile device. If your on a PC it won't work. Go to www.facebook.com/reelshotfishing
The video is about 3 posts down. It's worth seeing!


----------

